# Comment récupérer toutes mes applis sur un nouveau ordi



## F16 (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour!

Je suis l'heureux pocesseur d'un tout nouveau macbook pro car mon PC m'a laché . Je n'ai malheureusement pas pu sauvegarder toutes mes données. Dont la sauvegarde de mon Iphone 4.

Je me retrouve aujourd'hui avec un Iphone 4 pleins d'applis, de mails, de notes que j'aimerais conserver. Notes et Sms, je pense devoir faire une croix dessus... 

J'ai ouvert ma session sur Itunes mais il n'est pas allé chercher automatiquement toutes les applis que j'ai achetés / téléchargés et ça m'embête plus. Connaissez vous un moyen de tout récupérer facilement?

Merci d'avance!!!!!

@+


----------



## arbaot (18 Septembre 2011)

se connecter à son compte dans iTunes 
colonne de droite *Achats (NOUV.)*

puis *Apps* et *Absent de ma bibliothèque*


----------

